# Snorkel cvt exhaust differently



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

*Snorkel cvt exhaust differently like how to *Pics**

Hi guys just getting ready to snorkel the brute and I am thinking of using the kfx 700 boot and running some hose up to the pod area, and only having two pipes coming out of the hood plastic. anyone did this? I may post pics of the process if people are interested..

I used a short peice of 2" pcv from the kfx700 boot into the rubber reducer, I believe it is 2" to 1.5" reducer. then put the end of the hose with a round piece inside it for support. I also siliconed around the hose. 













































[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

in the brute snorkel instructions, it shows that boot being used also.
it makes for a tidier snorkel job. i think it looks a lil funny tho


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=178

scroll down to the cvt exhaust


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Why would you only have 2 snorks.. You only snorkin the CVT? Bad idea.... Or only snorkin CVT Exhaust and Air Intake? Still bad idea... all 3 need to be the same.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Why would you only have 2 snorks.. You only snorkin the CVT? Bad idea.... Or only snorkin CVT Exhaust and Air Intake? Still bad idea... all 3 need to be the same.


might want to re-read his post... he wants to stealth snork the CVT exhaust and only have CVT intake and air intake coming out the plastic... why... beats me...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ah..... Whatever. To each his own.


----------



## DRZfour00 (Apr 9, 2010)

A lot of heat comes out of that CVT exhaust snorkel, I wouldn't want to put it up under the pod, you'll cook your electronics... Also there will be a lot of belt dust that will accumulate up under there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Its not as much belt dust as you would think. Mines been done for a while and everything is still fine.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Im trying to get some pics as I go, but everything isnt in the exact spot it will be when im completely done. ill get some more posted tonight, hopefully Ill be done.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I hope thats hi-heat hose. Hope it dont melt. Good luck.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

I believe its pretty tough stuff..It wouldnt get hot enough to melt anything would it?


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The heat off your front head pipe and radiator will most likely end up melting it sooner or later.these bikes put off a lot of heat I would keep a close eye on it.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I havent had a problem out of mine but I used the blue spa hose.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

ya I will have to keep an eye on it, what type and where did you get the spa hose?


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

I kinda boogered up the hood peice because I didnt think it through where the pipe was going to go through. and I didnt realize how far up the main plastic comes up towards the handle bars, and had to trim off some of that to allow it to fit properly. So take that into consideration if your snorkeling your bike. They arnt perfect but itll serve its purpose.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

I got it from lowes


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

My cvt exhaust is under the plastic too but I don't ride water just wanted to move it from the rear to the front by the pod for the uh oh's that happen when bud light takes control of your throttle.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

haha ya. can you tell a difference in heat with it being up there?


----------



## jrfonte (Mar 9, 2010)

I can't on mine


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Took for a test ride yesterday..So far so good..Except my stock exhaust mod is a lil louder than expected lol.


----------



## gman-brute (Jun 17, 2010)

Here is a video of me testing it..


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

nice!


----------

